# Chinga (:



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Riding time, again. No critique.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pictures! He is gorgeous! I remember a little while ago you were going to sell him? 

I know you said no critique but I have to say you have a very nice straight back!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yayyyyyy!!!! I love seeing pics of your boy!! Hes looking great! Such a handsome guy!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

He is so handsome! 

I can't find it...what did you do wrong in your lunging system? maybe I'm blind...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> He is so handsome!
> 
> I can't find it...what did you do wrong in your lunging system? maybe I'm blind...


Just the way my reins are, they weren't looped through correctly. I can't explain what I'm trying to say. I think its safer just to take them off


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he's VERY handsom!!  how beautiful!!! i'm praying my boy sheds out to be the colour of yours! it wont happen but i can still hope! haha


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

You both look great. I also just realised we have the same bridle!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love that bridle 
Want to get Buzz one with gold buckles I think it just looks so much better then silver


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all, its an excellent bridle - its actually one of my show ones.

Just thought I'd mention, I'm aware my position and my horse still need heaps of work


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

is it a crosby?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Its a Kincade Performance Bridle isn't it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It is a Kincade Performance Birdle - Which is very strange coming from me, I don't usually use Kincade. However I found it a very nice bridle.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha don't you like Kincade. I didn't have a choice about mine my mum went out and bought it before I even knew I was getting a new bridle. I think its pretty good.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are coming along so well! Love all of the photos, you both are looking gorgeous.

Can't wait to catch up soon if possible, I need to see this action live!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome, in need of a nice bridle


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Maddie, I remember when you posted photos of him right after you got him, as a typical off the track inverted TB. I think I even said something about how hard he would be to connect back to front and how hard it would be to get him using his back. 

And look at him now! Wow! I particularly like that lunging photo that shows him really tracking up.

Good job.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You two look great  Lovely photography!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all. All of your comments mean a lot.

Specially yours Maura.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Maura, you two have come such a long way! Your going to be champions in no time at all! (although you's already are)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou. 
Hopefully our dressage judges at Zone Eventing Championships think the same.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dressage judges are always touchy, not as bad as show judges though!


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Chinga is one of my favourite horses on here!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Levade said:


> Chinga is one of my favourite horses on here!!




That.

Is a huge compliment coming from you!


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

lol Thanks!!  There's just something very appealing about him, if he goes missing you know where he'll be!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga and I - Just a photo of us out in the field.

This is actually self-photography.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Aw! That is so cute!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

He is very handsome. Is he a tb? He looks great and so do you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

He is a TB.
Nine years old and 16.1hh.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have some more Chinga photos for you - however, the weather has been shocking and we haven't ridden since Monday when we got the last photos. So please excuse us! His boots, I was unaware of this at the time, however as soon as I discovered. I swapped him into another pair - the velco has become very bad in this pair.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww I love chinga!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice !!! tahnks


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He is STUNNING =) Was he successful on the track?


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

So beautiful! I love the pink saddle pad ;O


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Yes, he was quite a successful race horse - however, he was a bleeder and than banned from racing due to health issues.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He's so cute!!

VB


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Chinga!
What a stunning boy.

16.1hh?!...how do you get on him? I had issues with my husbands 16 hand horse. You two look to be an EXCELLENT team and really see a connection. From the photos I have seen in the past up till now I can defiently say you both have improved 

If I need rider tips I will come to you for some help.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are honestly the most passionate horse member on this forum. Your entire life revolves around that horse and your riding. You are such an inspiring young rider. Love seeing your photos.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't gotten new photos in like ages, however these are from the weekend! They are of us having some fun. I know we both look feral, however these are just us playing around in the puddles, etc and him having a well deserved "funday". 





Was a bit shocked.. he took a massive leap. Haha. His cute 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Having a bit of a play 





His so cute, excuse the feral.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

From our dressage comp two weeks ago. Everything went wrong, I managed to pack my jumping stirrups/leathers.. hence the short stirrups. He was so excited, like.. fully crazy. But he tried to keep it sane for me, his such a good boy. We came 7th. I'm super pleased. He did both his canters and got both the correct leads. Very pleased, accruing to his first dressage test last year. He refused to canter. His come such a long way!! I'm aware I'm like. on his mouth. However, if you were there riding him, you'd find it really hard to actually give anything with your hands. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Chinga, super early. Show morning.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

cute pics !!!

im confused...why cant you just lengthen your stirrups ?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> cute pics !!!
> 
> im confused...why cant you just lengthen your stirrups ?


My jumping ones didn't go any longer. They have no more holes


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

What a pretty boy !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

bump? ...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

You two look great, he is such a beautiful boy. It's too bad you brought the wring stirrup leathers. Does he take off or something when you give him his head? If my boy is given his head he just takes off out of excitement he has to be seriously pooped to just plod along. hehe


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> You two look great, he is such a beautiful boy. It's too bad you brought the wring stirrup leathers. Does he take off or something when you give him his head? If my boy is given his head he just takes off out of excitement he has to be seriously pooped to just plod along. hehe


Usually no.
He was just very jumpy, rushy and silly that day.


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> bump? ...


Amazing together !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Competed on Chinga yesterday, here are some photos. We placed from 6ths to 4th in almost all of our classes and came first in presentation!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats awesome you guys look great


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im gonna steal Chinga!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Your flash noseband is above the bit - it needs to be below it or it is pointless and just looks silly  if you don't need it, take it off completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Your flash noseband is above the bit - it needs to be below it or it is pointless and just looks silly  if you don't need it, take it off completely.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Egh. I must stop doing this! It's frustrating, the one thing I cannot get right. No matter how many times I try. It was in fact pointed out to me on the day by one of my club instructors and fixed, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Snakes and Ladders, I know my legs a fail going around the poles. I was trying to get some extra leg on. We got eliminated, due to going round the peg the wrong way. Otherwise we would have come third. The laughter was because he has never made it through the bounces before. He has always ran out sideways at the first one, so I jokingly said "I'll marry him if we get all the way through"....


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I have never seen that game before, will have to show my PC lol it looks fun


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

So cute!
I wish I could have him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all for your lovely comments ( :


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7941/album/chinga-528/110524-170743-19707/

Just a cute little picture of Chinga I took on my phone - new rug


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww! Looks so snuggly!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

New Chinga photos. Anyone interested?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

yep yep!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just curious, who named your horse? Chinga is a very bad word in spanish.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Just curious, who named your horse? Chinga is a very bad word in spanish.


His old owners did - they were unaware of this. It was too late to change it, however. It is pronounced differently.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow I never would have known that if it had not of been pointed out. Lucky not many people in Auatralia speak spanish.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres a couple.. Theres more on my camera which I can upload if anyone wants.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Deffinatly need more!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha such a handsome boy, love the faces he makes


----------

